# alot of valve train noise/oil change



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

I changed my oil to some mobile 1 synth (5w-30) today and i could only hand tighten the oil filter, is this ok? Also it seems like my valve train makes alot of clicking noises way after the car warms up, is this normal? IDK


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

the filter is supposed to be hand tight. 

for the tickling, no its not normal. did it do it before you switched to mobile 1 or did it start when you switched. if it started when you switched go back to a mineral oil.


----------



## znamya (Sep 21, 2004)

Terran200sx said:


> I changed my oil to some mobile 1 synth (5w-30) today and i could only hand tighten the oil filter, is this ok? Also it seems like my valve train makes alot of clicking noises way after the car warms up, is this normal? IDK


definetly hand tight the filter, otherwise like I did, you need to go to the jiffy lube to have the filter changed About the oil, was the previous oil 5w30 or 10w30. If it was 10w30, go back to 10w30. Maybe that is the problem. Also mobil 1 oil's viscosity is lower than the regular oil. It may be the reason


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

Have you checked your oil level? I never hand tighten my oil filter. I use an oil filter "holder" that hooks to a ratchet to tighten mine. Make sure its tight enough. I never have problems using my method and have been doing it for a long time.

Also check to make sure that you have oil pressure and that you have the correct filter on the motor. You might have gotten a High port filter by mistake and the filter is slowly backing off and leaking oil, making your motor tick from oil starvation...


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

I've found Mobil 1 to be a rather noisy oil in many motors. Many attribute this to the fact that it is thinner than most other oils in its printed weight range. In other words 

Monil 1 in a car prone to piston slap sounds TERRIBLE on really cold mornings. It's loud ... just like a rod knock.

Oil filters should only be put on hand tight.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

so yes? This is bad? The new oil filter was slightly longer then the one in there before it. I don't know what oil was usaed in it before sadly. Should i be really worried about this little valve noise? It seems to run better now with the mobile 1 though.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

i like to run mobil 1 filters, i feel my car is worht the extra filtering measures. however, mobile 1 filters to signifigantly block oil flow at high rpm's (in order to do a supurb filtering job) 

for reference, when applying a new oil filter:
- apply a thin bead of motor oil to the gasket on the bottom of the filter
- screw filter on HAND tight, no more. 

for your oil/ ticking, i would go back to something a little friendlier to engines. i like to run walmarts brand of oil called supertech. its good stuff, better than penzoil(ickky) and is 70 cents a quart. cant beat that.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Is the clicking sound coming from the pass. side of the engine, it could be the chain. Check the chain tensioner.


----------



## Smodster3o3 (Mar 21, 2005)

Terran200sx said:


> so yes? This is bad? The new oil filter was slightly longer then the one in there before it. I don't know what oil was usaed in it before sadly. Should i be really worried about this little valve noise? It seems to run better now with the mobile 1 though.


The diff filter size should be no problem, while in school we had a guy bring in a civic si and his new filter was way smaller than the factory filter. we called three places to make sure it was the right one. 
Oh yes only use top brand oil filters, please dont use fram or penzoil there crap.
To solve your pinging, just ry a heavier weight oil, that may solve your problem.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Is the clicking sound coming from the pass. side of the engine, it could be the chain. Check the chain tensioner.


What about it am i checking?


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

Tavel said:


> i like to run mobil 1 filters, i feel my car is worht the extra filtering measures. however, mobile 1 filters to signifigantly block oil flow at high rpm's (in order to do a supurb filtering job)
> 
> for reference, when applying a new oil filter:
> - apply a thin bead of motor oil to the gasket on the bottom of the filter
> ...


LOL so you pay 10+ dollars for an oil filter and then only pay for the cheap oil?


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

Johnny-wonk said:


> LOL so you pay 10+ dollars for an oil filter and then only pay for the cheap oil?


since when are good oil and a good oil filter related? i dont really see your point.

a good filter will keep the oil cleaner. a 10 dallar quart of oil and it will get just as dirty as the 70 cent quart, so i can get a better filter to keep the oil cleaner thus making it work better. in fact, the bare reason that i DO use cheaper oil justifies getting the better filter. 

by your logic: i drive in the city with dirty air, so i should get a crappy air filter to match the crappy air.

and besides, supertech is better than some 'brand names' that cost twice as much, namely penzoil. just cus its generic doens't mean its shit. its cheaper cus the bottle doesn't say "havoline", not because it's of lower quality. 

anyway, like i said. i get the good filters cus my engine is old and deserves the nice treatment. what's a 10 dollar quart of oil gonna do for an engine with *200k *on it that a 2 dollar, or even a 70 cent quart of oil won't do? but a better filter will make a difference.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2003)

*Clicking racket/noise*

Yes the ga1de makes alot of valve-train clicks and clacks.
Sounds like a really big swiss watch runnin' on gas.
This is normal to me.
My engine has sounded like that since it was new, with no difference now and no drivablility issues or codes.
If all the noise sounds like it's at regular intervals and you can talk over it I would say there is no problem at all except that it sounds loud cause the hood is up


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

DanTheMan said:


> Yes the ga1de makes alot of valve-train clicks and clacks.
> Sounds like a really big swiss watch runnin' on gas.
> This is normal to me.
> My engine has sounded like that since it was new, with no difference now and no drivablility issues or codes.
> If all the noise sounds like it's at regular intervals and you can talk over it I would say there is no problem at all except that it sounds loud cause the hood is up


no, he has an SR20 which runs very quiet. at the most it sounds like a quiet blower fan. ...or is supposed to at least.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Tavel said:


> since when are good oil and a good oil filter related? i dont really see your point.
> 
> a good filter will keep the oil cleaner. a 10 dallar quart of oil and it will get just as dirty as the 70 cent quart, so i can get a better filter to keep the oil cleaner thus making it work better. in fact, the bare reason that i DO use cheaper oil justifies getting the better filter.
> 
> ...


It helps it wear less as it has better properties then a bottle of 70cent oil. I ran mobile 1 synth in my VW with 300K+ miles.


----------



## sentdawg (Oct 27, 2004)

i use castrol gtx high mileage on my car and with a genuine nissan oil filter from the dealership...those are the best oil filters for the GA16....and i also use genuine nissan spark plugs and cables from the dealership.


----------

